# What is it?



## UFG8RMIKE

Central Florida, weed in my St. Augustine


----------



## dicko1

I'd call it common dayflower

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMsnZVEH_6g


----------



## UFG8RMIKE

That's it! Thank you, now how to control it in Floritam St. Augustine?


----------

